# I need a laundry and ironing service to pick up my clothes and return to my hotel



## hisham29784 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dear Experts, 

I am temporarily staying in an hotel in business bay area, I need a trusted , good and not expensive laundry that can come to pick up my clothes from the hotel and resend them back to me because I don't have a car yet and the laundry prices in the hotel is extra expensive. 


If you know a trusted one that can come to business bay please send me the contact and sample of their prices. 


I appreciate your cooperation ,
Hisham


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

There is one in the shopping centre (By Oberoi Hotel) where Spinneys is, follow it down go upstairs and it is there.


----------



## hisham29784 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you have any idea about the prices ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Champion Cleaners pick up and drop off. 

There's an App as well although if I recall correctly it only works off the U.S. store.


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Champion Cleaners pick up and drop off.
> 
> There's an App as well although if I recall correctly it only works off the U.S. store.


We use crisp and clean on a regular basis. They are pretty good and pick up / drop off in business bay. 

Champion is fairly expensive.


----------

